# What brand of cheese?



## bgaviator (Nov 1, 2017)

just ordered the Amazen pellet tray smoker that I plan on using as a cold smoker in my Kamado Joe. Do I need to buy expensive brands of cheese to smoke with, or will any cheap brand like Kroger or Kraft brand do?  The thought of plucking down Boars Head prices kind of makes me cringe!


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2017)

bgaviator said:


> just ordered the Amazen pellet tray smoker that I plan on using as a cold smoker in my Kamado Joe. Do I need to buy expensive brands of cheese to smoke with, or will any cheap brand like Kroger or Kraft brand do?  The thought of plucking down Boars Head prices kind of makes me cringe!


If you are happy with the cheese you buy,use it 
Richie
I always buy cheese on sale.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Depends on where you live. I use Cabot cheese as they are an award winning cheese maker located in VT. I can usually pick it up on sale for 1.63 to 2.00 an 8oz block. Folks that live in Wisconsin probably choose a cheese locally made there. I have smoked store named brands before and they tasted just fine. Try a few different brands and see if you can tell the difference. If you liked the cheese before it was smoked chances are you'll like it even more post smoking. Once you have your setup to where you like it and are producing a good smoked cheese then try a more expensive cheese and see if you can tell the difference. Keep us informed.

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 1, 2017)

Comparing cheeses is like comparing fine wine and cheap box wine. If you can't taste the difference then what is the point of paying a lot for it. With that said, I have noticed a difference in texture and moisture content when smoking certain brands of cheese. Also if I freeze certain cheese it will become very brittle and crumbly. I am still experimenting. I have also been aging cheese for a while in the in the back of the fridge before smoking it too. This makes a big difference too no matter what you buy.

Tillimook brand is my go-to cheese local out here in the PNW. Bandon cheese is the other.


----------



## idahopz (Nov 1, 2017)

I would try a little of everything you think you might like. I've done expensive cheeses that did not turn out well, and inexpensive cheeses that were spectacular - it all depends on your personal tastes.  Experimentation will lead you to exactly the perfect balance between cost and flavor.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 1, 2017)

bgaviator said:


> just ordered the Amazen pellet tray smoker that I plan on using as a cold smoker in my Kamado Joe. Do I need to buy expensive brands of cheese to smoke with, or will any cheap brand like Kroger or Kraft brand do?  The thought of plucking down Boars Head prices kind of makes me cringe!



$1.88 a block Walmart cheese's after smoking and aging taste like $10 or $12 a block cheese. If you can wait the wait you will be rewarded.


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 1, 2017)

Practice on the cheap blocks and move up when your happy!  My Amazn tray of pellets flamed up on me and melted half a dozen blocks... once.


----------



## bgaviator (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks everyone, great advice!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2017)

I get my cheese in blocks at Walmart too!
Al


----------



## tymidga (Nov 2, 2017)

When I first starting smoking cheese I tried several different brands/types.  Nowadays I buy store-brand cheddar and colby-jack.  Our family and friends love it.

Enjoy.


----------



## pabeef (Nov 4, 2017)

gmc2003 is right I live in north western WI  and have  6 cheese plants with in a hours drive of the house.  most of them have mutiple flavored cheese some are strange. So I will smoke local cheese and always look for the end cuts and piece that won't make a nice package they still take smoke my favorite one i found was a rosemary gouda. 
Anyway smoke what you have and it will work if you don't like it grab something else next time you need more. 
Good luck 
PABEEF


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 5, 2017)

I have been smoking cheese from Sams Club. Cheddar super sharp,Swiss and Gouda.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 6, 2017)

Usually grab Cabot and Cracker Barrel when on sale in the commissary. When I want some "good" cheese, I'll get some Great Lake cheddar aged  years and years and years.....


----------

